# Simrad NSS EVO3 Rebates



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you for your thoughts! I have been aware of rebates on NSS EVO3 but have been struggling to decide whether to purchase current model or wait until new one out. Pretty much had decided to go ahead w/ current model & take rebate, but your message "seals the deal"! Makes alot of sense to me. Plus, alot of good reviews on current model & w/ anything "new & improved", always the chance for problems w/ "first out of box" stuff.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

NSS7 evo3 has a $200 rebate. I'll be getting mine on the next triple points day at West Marine. I'd like the 9" but not for an additional $1000.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Understand, I would like to save the $1000 also!. BUT As your eyes (and body) get older, you find that you have to start paying more 1) to keep yourself safe and 2) to be able to focus & see "the small print"!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I started with an 7" NSS7, went to an 8" NSS and now with an 9" EVO3. Night and day difference between a 7 and a 9. And the older you are the bigger the difference! Much also depends on the water you are running. If you run small canals and winding creeks then the bigger the screen the better.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> NSS7 evo3 has a $200 rebate. I'll be getting mine on the next triple points day at West Marine. I'd like the 9" but not for an additional $1000.


I think this is one of those areas where you just have to say "Buy Once, Cry Once" because IMHO it really is good to have the bigger screen.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> I think this is one of those areas where you just have to say "Buy Once, Cry Once" because IMHO it really is good to have the bigger screen.


I thought about it but I where I fish, I just don't really need the extra view, I just would like it. I also am considering the GO9 with the OP50 remote knob and buttons. Together the GO9 and the remote are less expensive than the NSS9. We'll see what I end up choosing, I don't have to send it to East Cape for rigging until April-ish.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I thought about it but I where I fish, I just don't really need the extra view, I just would like it.  I also am considering the GO9 with the OP50 remote knob and buttons. Together the GO9 and the remote are less expensive than the NSS9. We'll see what I end up choosing, I don't have to send it to East Cape for rigging until April-ish.


try mine before you buy, the 9" is really nice, very glad I did it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Screen size is like other things. Like motors, and, well other things.
Nobody ever wished they had smaller.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I went for a ride on a Chittum with a 9" Simrad and we were running around in some twisty patches of marsh, I can guarantee that bigger display was nice to have. I always thought the 7" was "good enough" but seeing that 9" display really sold me. Actually the whole boat package kinda blew me away but that's another story... =)


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

I see on Simrad website a NSS EVO3 rebate ended Dec 31 (Dohh!).


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Size matters. Finished installing this gear on my 2020 Maverick HPXV 18. 12" unit with a 3 in 1 and High/Wide CHIRP transducers.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Just a heads up. Simrad now has rebates on the NSS EVO3 series. If you are in the market for a new MFD now's the time. I wouldn't worry too much about what differences the next series will have over the EVO3. For us skiff users they have already covered the features we need.


Looks like no rebate now but the prices have been lowered by up to $500. Better than waiting for a rebate!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I submitted my rebate form for $200 from Simrad and also get $155 from West Marine since I bought it on Triple points day. That will easily pay for my transducer and Navionics chip.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

rcbrower said:


> Looks like no rebate now but the prices have been lowered by up to $500. Better than waiting for a rebate!


I'm looking at the Simrad web page for the NSS9 evo3, and list price is 1,999. Thought this was the price when the rebate was going? Is the 1,999 price the 'new lower price' as a blurb on page states?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TrojanBob said:


> I'm looking at the Simrad web page for the NSS9 evo3, and list price is 1,999. Thought this was the price when the rebate was going? Is the 1,999 price the 'new lower price' as a blurb on page states?


NSS9 evo3 was priced $2299 when I bought my NSS7 a few weeks ago so that is $300 off. The 7 is not discounted, but I still get my $200 rebate from Simrad


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks Jay. Thats the info I needed. Was just about to call West Marine to inquire. Now, to figure out the transducer part of things, but thats another thread.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TrojanBob said:


> Thanks Jay. Thats the info I needed. Was just about to call West Marine to inquire. Now, to figure out the transducer part of things, but thats another thread.


I am trying to find the right transducer combo. I emailed Simrad and finally got a response. I want a regular sonar for shoot through the hull and then side scan down scan off the transom (only because it has to be). The Simrad tech told me to get the 50/200hz transom skimmer with temp for in hull and then the Structure scan for the fancy imaging. Since I am almost always fishing in water 2' or less the Structure scan is pretty useless. I just like it the handful of times I am actually in deep water.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I am trying to find the right transducer combo. I emailed Simrad and finally got a response. I want a regular sonar for shoot through the hull and then side scan down scan off the transom (only because it has to be). The Simrad tech told me to get the 50/200hz transom skimmer with temp for in hull and then the Structure scan for the fancy imaging. Since I am almost always fishing in water 2' or less the Structure scan is pretty useless. I just like it the handful of times I am actually in deep water.


Structure Scan? Any Tech recommending that over 3 in 1 is ignorant or doing you no favors. That is recommending old equipment with inferior performance. Nevertheless, installing either one with a shoot thru the hull for any reason other than a second back up makes no sense at all since the both do everything the in hull option does.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Egrets, you are saying get the 3 in 1? Assume there is only one option for the 3 in 1, and thats off the back of the boat?
I spoke to Simrad yesterday, and they said after I mentioned the 3 in 1 was that it was a common choice. I gained zero knowledge or little confidence from the call.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

TrojanBob said:


> Egrets, you are saying get the 3 in 1? Assume there is only one option for the 3 in 1, and thats off the back of the boat?
> I spoke to Simrad yesterday, and they said after I mentioned the 3 in 1 was that it was a common choice. I gained zero knowledge or little confidence from the call.


You said you wanted Structure Scan. It is virtually identical in size and physical characteristics and mounting requirements vs 3 in 1 but with much diminished performance. Who would recommend it that had your best interest in mind vs. blowing out the old outdated inventory? There is zero reason to get structure scan. If you want nothing on the transom then both will not work and you will not have any side scanning ability leaving only straight depth and temp with the in hull option.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I am trying to find the right transducer combo. I emailed Simrad and finally got a response. I want a regular sonar for shoot through the hull and then side scan down scan off the transom (only because it has to be). The Simrad tech told me to get the 50/200hz transom skimmer with temp for in hull and then the Structure scan for the fancy imaging. Since I am almost always fishing in water 2' or less the Structure scan is pretty useless. I just like it the handful of times I am actually in deep water.


That response from Simrad does not make much sense. A shoot through will not give you temperature. For shallow water, best transducers are high CHIRP. Like others have said go with a 3 in 1 instead of StructureScan. I was able to mount my 3 in 1 on a flat part of my hull instead of hanging it off of the transom where it is more prone to interfere with fishing line, getting wacked and keeping the mount in adjustment. Your results may vary - need a flat spot on the hull to direct mount the 3 in 1 or create a wedge to make it level side-to side and front to back.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

rcbrower said:


> That response from Simrad does not make much sense. A shoot through will not give you temperature. For shallow water, best transducers are high CHIRP. Like others have said go with a 3 in 1 instead of StructureScan. I was able to mount my 3 in 1 on a flat part of my hull instead of hanging it off of the transom where it is more prone to interfere with fishing line, getting wacked and keeping the mount in adjustment. Your results may vary - need a flat spot on the hull to direct mount the 3 in 1 or create a wedge to make it level side-to side and front to back.
> View attachment 111944
> View attachment 111946


I have the same set up in my Vantage currently and it works just fine. The fiberglass hull is a very poor insulator so it transmits the temp very easily. While I might not get 0.1 degree accuracy, I don't need that kind of accuracy. I agree that the 3 in 1 is the better transducer with better technology, just not for my application.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. Read it all. Apoligize for highjacking thread, as I originally read this looking for best deal on NSS9. Going to order NSS9, put some thought into transducer, and prob post a thread about transducers for Simrad NSS's.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Two quick updates. I decided to get the SS60 thru hull transducer 50/200hz with temp. 
Took about 3 weeks to get my rebate approved, now just waiting on them to mail it out.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I hear chatter that these rebates are being offered because Simrad is about to release the next generation units, which will have the faster quad core processors that Lowrance currently runs. Anyone hear that too?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> I hear chatter that these rebates are being offered because Simrad is about to release the next generation units, which will have the faster quad core processors that Lowrance currently runs. Anyone hear that too?


Yes, I have heard the same. For how I'm using mine, I don't need a super fast processor with all kinds of gee-whiz tech features. If I was running FMT and/or using side scan HD imaging features that require a lot of processor power I might have considered waiting. I use a Navionics+ chip, run in less than 6' of water, and mostly use my MFD as instrument displays since I don't have any actual gauges.


----------



## Slb9981 (Feb 9, 2020)

Any idea when the new units will be out? The research I’ve done it seems people have been saying this for months and nothing yet. 

i want to get a evo 3 9 inch but hate to pull the trigger and then come out with a better version. Just wish I knew if the display was better or not. I’m using it for fmt. This 5 inch screen the boat came with is not cutting it at all.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The Miami Boat show is next week. They will all be down there. I'll see if I can get an updated read. Last I heard it would be April for EVO3s release. I thought it would be this month after the show.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Egrets Landing said:


> The Miami Boat show is next week. They will all be down there. I'll see if I can get an updated read. Last I heard it would be April for EVO3s release. I thought it would be this month after the show.


Thanks Egret. Even though I've already bought mine, I'd like to see what improvements they are making. Looking forward to your reports.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

rcbrower said:


> Size matters. Finished installing this gear on my 2020 Maverick HPXV 18. 12" unit with a 3 in 1 and High/Wide CHIRP transducers.
> View attachment 111150
> View attachment 111152
> View attachment 111154
> View attachment 111156


are these in hull or thru hull transducers?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

efi2712micro said:


> are these in hull or thru hull transducers?


The 3 in 1 is flush mounted (not on a bracket) to the outside of the hull. The H/W CHIRP in is hull.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

rcbrower said:


> The 3 in 1 is flush mounted (not on a bracket) to the outside of the hull. The H/W CHIRP in is hull.


Thank you for the feedback! Are you happy with your in hull performance and if so what model is it? Using currently a Garmin and looking to change


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

It’s an Airmar M285HW. Not an inexpensive transducer. The HW will give you the most shallow water coverage of any transducer type for downscan. It’s the best transducer I’ve had on boats I’ve owned. You can get HWs for in and thru hull applications. My Maverick HPXV 18 and my previous Maverick have pockets on the inside of the hull specifically for mounting an in hull transducer.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I am learning somwthing. Are you referring to the cup shaped depressions on the hull? My current in hull is not mounted into one of them but the bilge pump area. One of these depressions has the water intake for the live well and the other one is not used. 
Checked the transducer and it seems pretty big at 10vlbs. not sure I can fit it in. But it looks solid


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

efi2712micro said:


> Are you referring to the cup shaped depressions on the hull?


Yes.
I had to remove some live well plumbing and reinstall it after I mounted the transducer. It's tight but it fit on my HPXV 18.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

finbully said:


> Yes.
> I had to remove some live well plumbing and reinstall it after I mounted the transducer. It's tight but it fit on my HPXV 18.


Hi - I did install the M285HW after we had this thread going and it has been a really good move. It takes quite a bit of space down there and the team who installed it had to actually expand the area to make it fit and relocate the bilge. The plumbing was good though. that thing has worked great but ... recently my HDS Live 9 stopped recognizing it. It is set up on channel 2 and I can see the name of the sonar but it is greyed out and when I try to reconfigure it, the M285HW does not show up on the list of available Sonar. Have you had any issues with yours?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

efi2712micro said:


> Hi - I did install the M285HW after we had this thread going and it has been a really good move. It takes quite a bit of space down there and the team who installed it had to actually expand the area to make it fit and relocate the bilge. The plumbing was good though. that thing has worked great but ... recently my HDS Live 9 stopped recognizing it. It is set up on channel 2 and I can see the name of the sonar but it is greyed out and when I try to reconfigure it, the M285HW does not show up on the list of available Sonar. Have you had any issues with yours?


No problems here. I'd check the cabling. There is very likely an adapter cable with a connection other than the connection direct to the HDS. Also, make sure none of the liquid (typically anitifreeze) has leaked out of the transducer mount. May also try reinstalling using the HDS transducer installation process.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks .... what do you mean by the last statement on hds install procedure? Is there a way to check the liquid without removing the unit? I have regular water in the bilge area when I clean the boat that I vacuum so if it is gone, I might not know  . Good call on the adapter. Let me check that.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Check your HDS manual or download one from Lowrance and go over the transducer installation procedure within the manual.

Have to take the top off of the transducer to see if there is liquid inside. If you do so make sure to reinstall exactly as you took it off since it needs to align based on deadrise angle of the hull where the transducer is installed. If there is ANY chance of freezing do not use water to refill.

Might want to check with the "team" who installed the transducer for you.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you get it figured out?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Fin - thanks for following up. The strangest thing indeed but it seems to have to do with defining the right sources for each of the overlay screen. For instance, I had depth on my gps and somehow the source changed to a copy of the sensor source that was not going anywhere. I wonder if I created this situation when I moved the transducer from Channel 2 to Channel 1. after I moved the overlay, the input on the chirp screen was not affcted until I change the data source as above. Does that make any sense?

Cheers

Eric


----------

